# salamat po diyos ko at buhay pa kami ng asawa ko



## maelv

One of my friend had an accident. She posted this on FB : "salamat po diyos ko at buhay pa kami ng asawa ko".
I think it means they are fine but i just understand some words in the sentence.
Could you help me please ?


----------



## Scherle

Roughly translated as "Thank you Oh Lord we (me and my spouse) are still alive.

I hope it helps


----------



## maelv

Thanks a lot. The structure of the sentence looked weird to me. I was a little lost


----------



## mataripis

my Tagalog translation: _Salamat sa Dios at naligtas kaming mag asawa._


----------



## maelv

Salamat sa tulong mo  pero nakakahintindi ako ng "at" ?? (i didn't in the original sentence either). Can you explain please ?

"Thanks god _and_ we were saved me and my husband" ?


----------



## DotterKat

First:


maelv said:


> Salamat sa tulong mo  pero  nakakahintindi ako ng "at"  ....


You meant to say: ....pero *hindi ko maintindihan* ang _at .... _( .... but *I can't understand *the _at_)

There is obviously a connection between being grateful to one's God and the fact that one has apparently survived some calamity so the easiest way to think about your text is to consider the conjunction _*at*_ not as _*and*_ but as _*that*_ (Salamat po Diyos ko at buhay pa kami ng asawa ko = Thank you Lord *that* my spouse and I are still alive).

A more complicated way of examining the same text would be that phrases like _salamat po Diyos ko_ (along with _salamat sa Diyos_, _praise the Lord_, _Diyos kong maawain / mahabagin_, etc.) often have to be taken as religious ejaculations that are separate from the rest of the text. It is in part due to the psyche of a traditionally deeply religious people that would make individuals invoke praises upon, express gratitude towards or implore help from the deity despite whatever else is expressed in the text. Thus, in the phrase: Salamat po Diyos ko at buhay pa kami ng asawa ko --- the speaker is in essence expressing gratitude to God (Thank you Lord), something that a worshipful person is supposed to do constantly anyway no matter what his current circumstances might be. However, in this particular instance, the person is thanking God, _and by the way_, my spouse and I are still alive. In certain groups, it is not uncommon to hear _salamat sa Diyos_ or especially _praise the Lord_ almost as a preface to whatever else is about to said. As with some other cultures, these religious ejaculations almost become a form of greeting sometimes.


----------



## maelv

sorry for the mistakes.   should have reread myself better.
thx for the explanation. very clear as always.


----------



## Equinozio

Here are other examples of this use of at:
Mabuti at, salamat at etc.


----------



## maelv

ok, sorry for the delay and thx for the precision . can i say:

"maraming salamat sa iyo at tinulungan mo ako." ?


----------



## latchiloya

maelv said:


> Salamat sa tulong mo pero nakakahintindi ako ng "at" ?? (i didn't in the original sentence either). Can you explain please ?
> 
> "Thanks god _and_ we were saved me and my husband" ?



Correct me If I'm wrong, If I get you right…

the context:

"salamat po diyos ko at buhay pa kami ng asawa ko".

has made clarification to you  as to how it went into:



Scherle said:


> Roughly translated as "Thank you Oh Lord we (me and my spouse) are still alive.
> 
> I hope it helps



But that you are curious about the nature of “at?” in relation with the two clauses. That you made an effort to make a context:



maelv said:


> "Thanks god _and_ we were saved me and my husband"



To know if the above context is with possibility.

If so, let me start it here.

“at “, which is more equivalent to “and”,  is less likely used as "*a conjunction which connects  consequence*”,

That you would use “_*gayon (man) na*_ or _*gayun na*_/_*gayung*_)” instead.  Which simply is equivalent to “_*now that*_”.

e.g.
_"salamat po diyos ko at(gayung) buhay pa kami ng asawa ko".
_
Thus you may translate the original context into:

"Thanks, my God, now that we are alive (with my spouse)."

Note: “_God_” is separated by two commas to indicate that it is a noun which receives the address or known to be _parenthetical_ word, to follow the structure of the original context. Or else, the original context would go as: "salamat sa diyos at buhay pa kami ng asawa ko"


----------

